# Upgrading to a 2 battery system



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Has anyone tried this? I plow commercially with my atv and run the battery down pretty fast, my thoughts were to run a 2nd battery (maybe even a car battery). Any opinions?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I wouldn't see any problem with this as long as you can keep the battery dry and keep the connections corrosion free.


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought the amps might be two high for the electrical system (don't want to fry something:realmad


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

bowhunter74;565056 said:


> I thought the amps might be two high for the electrical system (don't want to fry something:realmad


Is it a 12v system? I don't have or never have worked on an ATV so i don't know. But i would think everything would be much like a vehicle setup as far as electrical components.


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes 12v system.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yes most never ones are 12 volts, and i have seen it done before... buy a battery box, and keep it stapped up good.... truck battery

i would put a quick connector on it, so you can bring it inside and put a charge on it after use.... ur charging system on ur ATV isnt very much, so after you are done plowing .... i would unplug the 2nd battery and let ur ATV run for 15 mins, to charge the main battery enough to restart...

take the car bat off, and put it on a charger

this is really only a temp fix.. remember that ur battery does keep the supply flowing , but the charging system is what does keeps it that way... so if you could beef up ur charging system , which iv never seen done... or try leaving , the machine idle between jobes.... or if you do transport it on a trainer/truck.. make a quick disconnect to the new AUX battery and have it charge off the truck power... just plug it in 

but starting off with a fully charged car bat. would help alot


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea, I truned my idle up and cut the battery box apart to fit the biggest battery I could in, but sometimes it would run down mid job. I will give it a shot.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

like i said then i would add a secind battery , and between jobs, if you are trailering it... then make a quick disconnect , so it will charge off ur truck power

or beef up ur chargng sytem


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't think anything is available to beef up the charging system on an atv, but the 2nd battery should do the trick.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if you cant beef it up , then i would find some other way to keep it charged like plugging it in between jobs, because once you run down that 2nd battery you are going to wind up with the same problem,

hey , 40 million dollar jets , plug into the ground or shore power , as soon as they park, and they have mutiple generators on each engine, as well as a APU -- aux , power unti, similar to a deisel powered generator that we might use, and a whole bank full of batteries


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

There are companies out there that will rewind your stator to increase the amp output in it.

I know Electosport is one of the more well known ATV specific outfits that does it. Some are done on a custom built basis so don't think "inexpensive" when talking stator rewinds depending on the popularity of bike you have.

Here's a link: Electrospot ATV


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I was only aware of a rewind for the lighting coil.
I emailed Ricky Stator and asked them, so we'll see what they have to say.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I un-hooked the stock battery. Installed a deep cycle marine battery in the back and ran the quad and the winch off of it. Hooked up to a battery charger every night before a storm. Worked fine. If it would have died, I had the stock battery to start and run the quad to get me done or home. 

The larger amps will not hurt the wiring system. 

I would also check on getting the stator done. I had it done on my banshee years ago and it helped.

good luck


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

I contacted Ricky Stator, they said there wasn't any upgrades for the charging system. And they said running two battries would be fine.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

I would leave the stock battery in place, maybe even just plug from one to the other incase of emegency.

AMPs are created as a draw....inother words, your winch other other electrical componets, are what cause amps to flow.....

the AMP rating on the battery is just the maxium amoutn of amps that the battery could put out at any given time


----------

